# My birthday-no celebration!



## MissKerryLeeAnne (Jan 13, 2005)

My birthday is New Years Eve, even if there isn't a private house party or something thrown for me all i need do is go to the bar, and meet up with everyone, because everyone is always out on my birthday! Only this year was different. I took Immodium for the night and still almost fell over at the bar just from the heat. I didn't drink anything but water and and I still felt the nausea, and the cramping. I bared my teeth, smiled alot of fake smiles, and danced because I LOVE to dance, and left an hour later. My boyfriend pouted but said he wasn't going to leave my side, which made me feel worse so it took a half an hour but I made him go to a party at his sisters house and then I slept. The next day I felt horrible and depressed. I just want to know if things EVENTUALLY get BETTER, you know, with the proper eating habits and stuff. I hate this, but I know I can truck through anything, it's just nice to have support from people who actually go through the same thing!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

ah i get hot from immodium, nausea and ab pain though im interlorant to it but it's the only med that eases my D for the day. i find taking it wiht a mouthful of pop helps remove the nausea for me, only enough to swallow the tabs with. i know how u feel though i had to go away on holiday for new yr with my boyfriend at his friends flat, i refused to eat for 3days and lied off a bar of chocalte a day.im not sure proper eating always helps though, mind u i have to many triggers lol just make sure u eat so that you dont get dizzy and keep drinking







erm also i have trouble with alot of dirnks though i found alittle glass of dr pepper or ribena is ok


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

kerry--i'm going to be honest...you have to get used to the idea that you are always going to have this. some days will be better, some worse, but the only way things will seem better is to learn how to cope with your condition. apart from finding triggers, what has really helped me to live a semi-normal life is just to get as comfortable as possible with getting sick in public. especially if you have someone you can depend on, like a boyfriend, just go to the washroom and do your thing.of course, there's times when you'll feel too crappy (haha, crappy) to go out, but reserve those times for staying home and taking care of yourself, and if you think you can handle going out, just go!your condition might not get any better, but you'll get better at dealing with it if you work on it, and it can be hard work, but it's necessary unless you want to end up cooped up in your house for the rest of your life!good luck to you, and keep us posted on how things are going--most of us are lifers here!midge.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I refuse to believe there is no answer to this, I will keep trying till I feel normal, I used to so I'm sure I can again.


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

Kerry i never even had a party this year which is really abnormal for me cause before i got ibs i would go out and party for most of the night so i was real depressed when i didnt have one. Your really lucky that your boyfriend will give up a night out to come home with you when ur unwell. Look at the bright side u have someone who obviously loves u.I also refuse to think that there is no answer for this you just have to keep looking for medication or natural therpy or something that will make you feel better TRUST ME there is something out there for you and you will find it!If i can find one anyone can just dont give up.


----------

